# Audi Q7 3.0 TDI Now with 240 bhp



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

176 kW/240 bhp of output and 550 Nm of torque – the latest version of the incredibly powerful 3.0 TDI six-cylinder engine is now available in the Audi Q7. The ultra-modern compression-ignition engine with Common Rail fuel injection system and piezo injectors impresses not only with its sheer power, but also, and even more so, with its remarkable efficiency. On average, the Audi Q7 3.0 TDI requires a mere 9.8 litres of diesel for every 100 kilometres travelled. This means that the new version needs 0.7 litres less than its predecessor, despite the significant increase in power output and torque.
* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Audi Q7 3.0 TDI Now with 240 bhp ([email protected])*

That's great, now bring the damn car over! Getting impatient waiting


----------



## qmotion (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Audi Q7 3.0 TDI Now with 240 bhp ([email protected])*

Tell Audi of America to bring on the 4.2 V8-TDI. I'll buy the Q7 then.


----------



## my1.8tisAEB (May 23, 2006)

I am waiting for the 3.0TDI Q7 also. My wife's T-reg is due back (lease is over) in about 9 months. Dying to get a TDI Q7 and slap a chip in it


----------

